# 1969 GTO Rim & Tire question



## Andy Hughes (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a 1969 GTO, 4-speed. I know the car came with G70-14's from the factory. A long time ago I got some 15x7" rims off a Grand Prix in a junkyard. I have 225 15R60's on the front and 245 15R60's on the back. Now places like YearOne have 15x8's available. Will those fit on my car? Initially I had put the same size on the front as the back, but they rubbed. Any suggestions?

Also I want to get Redlines for my car. Do they make Redlines in these sizes?

Thank you!


----------

